# The 5 Love Languages....



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Sent my H the link to the site and asked him to take the profile quiz. Our numbers are almost EXACTLY the same! How is this possible?? I sent him my results...now, let's see what he has to say.

http://www.5lovelanguages.com/assessments/love
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Interesting. So, what was the predominate one for both of you?


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Have you read the book? There are dialects to each language, some so different that it's almost like different languages. But it does seem odd that you'd have the same. You'd think it would make things easier. I'd also look into top emotional needs, like in His Needs, Her Needs, or over at marriagebuilders.com.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

827Aug said:


> Interesting. So, what was the predominate one for both of you?


Physical Touch, which I find SO odd!
I understand that's my primary love language with Quality Time being a second. I think he needs to take it again...Mine was 12 and his was 11 on PT. Quality time was also his 2nd....So I've been begging for both, and he hasn't given it to me. Odd....



> *LonelyNLost*
> 
> Have you read the book? There are dialects to each language, some so different that it's almost like different languages. But it does seem odd that you'd have the same. You'd think it would make things easier. I'd also look into top emotional needs, like in His Needs, Her Needs, or over at marriagebuilders.com.


I have read the book, I asked him yesterday to take that quiz and I wanted him to read the book. Don't know if he will but I'm gonna try. If he reads the book (it will surprise me) I will keep trying other things....marriagebuilders.com is next 

Thanks for the support and ideas!!


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

I took that quiz and felt like it didn't offer me options I would choose and was forced to choose things that were not me (lesser of 2 evils?) or wanted to choose both equally. Maybe it was just the particular quiz I took, but it didn't seem to scream ME at all


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

woodstock said:


> I took that quiz and felt like it didn't offer me options I would choose and was forced to choose things that were not me (lesser of 2 evils?) or wanted to choose both equally. Maybe it was just the particular quiz I took, but it didn't seem to scream ME at all


I agree!
I'm gonna really try and get him to read the book....bells and whistles went off for me when I did!


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

JustAGirl said:


> I agree!
> I'm gonna really try and get him to read the book....bells and whistles went off for me when I did!



I don't think i would even suggest the reading of the book to my "him"... so many reasons most of all being... I would be wasting my time... though I MIGHT consider taking a thing or two and just asking him what he thinks of it (if it even gets back to the point where I think it is worth that effort, right now it is not where any of that can come into it... would be like pulling out the quiz on a guy on the first date LMAO)

But I may at least bring up the concept of the love languages, just to see what he thinks of the theory (and see if he has ANY interest or curiosity about it) Doubt I would go for the quiz unless I found one that would actually match any answers either of us would give


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

woodstock said:


> I don't think i would even suggest the reading of the book to my "him"... so many reasons most of all being... I would be wasting my time... though I MIGHT consider taking a thing or two and just asking him what he thinks of it (if it even gets back to the point where I think it is worth that effort, right now it is not where any of that can come into it... would be like pulling out the quiz on a guy on the first date LMAO)
> 
> But I may at least bring up the concept of the love languages, just to see what he thinks of the theory (and see if he has ANY interest or curiosity about it) Doubt I would go for the quiz unless I found one that would actually match any answers either of us would give


Yeah well...he's the one saying he misses me, he loves me and I _can_ come home. He can read countless golf books and anything by Rush or Bill so....it's up to him but if he wants me back...Bill O'Reilly and Rush Limbaugh aren't gonna help him! lol

This book just might....
Not gonna force him, he holds his own future in his hands.
**GRRRRR men sometimes!** lol


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

:banghead:HAAAA Men do often = :banghead: HAAAA But seriously, I wish the book thing was an option for me, but it's just NOT him, and to ask him to would not really get me anywhere (not sure it would if he DID read it.... just gotta find another way LMAO) Can't say it wouldn't hurt ME though Just wish all these books were cheaper.. was looking the other day, but found about ten other books I would want to put the money into first HAAAAA


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

woodstock said:


> :banghead:HAAAA Men do often = :banghead: HAAAA But seriously, I wish the book thing was an option for me, but it's just NOT him, and to ask him to would not really get me anywhere (not sure it would if he DID read it.... just gotta find another way LMAO) Can't say it wouldn't hurt ME though Just wish all these books were cheaper.. was looking the other day, but found about ten other books I would want to put the money into first HAAAAA


Yes, and sometimes I'd like to :2gunsfiring_v1: him and then other times I feel like I need to ray: for him!
Shake him and say :wtf: are you thinking??? Are you :crazy:? 

LOL!

What other books? Do tell....


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

HAAAA I love emoticons :smthumbup: and :lol: hehe

the other books were all history books (I have issues HAAAAA) and I want them more, since I think I can gather info on the love languages here and on the internet  I LOOOOOVE books! I love how they feel, how they smell, what they say ooooooo love them!!! The other day when was looking at love languages books, I got sidetracked specifically by a bunch of "Images of America" books that I would love to own... they are just fun to flip through  Have never read many self help type books, always something I find more interesting sitting there (ended up buying Weird NJ mag LOL) 

I guess my effort gets side tracked as well, but I am intrigued by the possibilities of discussing the love languages with my SO if the chances ever presents itself and I can get him to listen beyond the words "love languages" HAAAAA Maybe put a little atteral in his beer :rofl:


----------

